# Lemon Peeler or just Lemon



## Darthvader (May 16, 2020)

Has any one seen any 68,69 or 72 minty original Lemon Peelers or yellow 5 speeds available?

I have been searching for sometime now and have not seen any. Lots of average condition bikes but not minty.

Redones98@gmail.com


----------



## Digablekid (May 24, 2020)

Darthvader said:


> Has any one seen any 68,69 or 72 minty original Lemon Peelers or yellow 5 speeds available?
> 
> I have been searching for sometime now and have not seen any. Lots of average condition bikes but not minty.
> 
> Redones98@gmail.com



Download the offer up app and use 92801 as the zip. You'll see a few, but it'll require shipping.


----------



## Digablekid (May 24, 2020)

Darthvader said:


> Has any one seen any 68,69 or 72 minty original Lemon Peelers or yellow 5 speeds available?
> 
> I have been searching for sometime now and have not seen any. Lots of average condition bikes but not minty.
> 
> Redones98@gmail.com


----------



## Digablekid (May 24, 2020)

Darthvader said:


> Has any one seen any 68,69 or 72 minty original Lemon Peelers or yellow 5 speeds available?
> 
> I have been searching for sometime now and have not seen any. Lots of average condition bikes but not minty.
> 
> Redones98@gmail.com


----------



## Digablekid (May 24, 2020)

Darthvader said:


> Has any one seen any 68,69 or 72 minty original Lemon Peelers or yellow 5 speeds available?
> 
> I have been searching for sometime now and have not seen any. Lots of average condition bikes but not minty.
> 
> Redones98@gmail.com


----------

